# Deadbeat



## iKevin

Hallo iedereen,

Dit is mijn eerste post op de website. Mijn vraag gaat over het woord ''deadbeat'' wat ''someone who does not pay one's debts'' of ''someone who's lazy'' betekent volgens een gratis online-woordenboek. Mijn vraag is hoe dit in het Nederlands zou vertaald worden. De context is het volgende: Een meisje zit in een pub met haar baby en vertelt aan een persoon dat de baby's ''deadbeat'' vader geen child support betaalt...Ik heb hier lang over nagedacht maar kan niet echt op een mooi woord komen. Iemand een suggestie?

Ik hoop dat mijn vraag een beetje duidelijk is.

Alvast bedankt,

Kevin


----------



## Vasiliy

U vraag is 'n beetje vaag ma ik denk lui?


----------



## Suehil

Welkom, iKevin 

'Nietsnut' ?  'Klaploper' ?  'Bietser' ?  'Parasiet' ?


----------



## Lopes

'Nietsnut' is een mooie ja. Dan wordt het zoiets als "nietsnut van een vader", oid. 

Vasiliy, "u antwoord' is ook een beetje vaag


----------



## Kayla321

Ik dacht ook meteen aan _klaploper_, maar _nietsnut _vind ik ook mooi. Of _lamstraal_.


----------



## iKevin

Vasiliy said:


> U*w* vraag is 'n beetje vaag ma*ar* ik denk lui?



Ik geef toe dat de gebruikte context een beetje raar is. Het is namelijk een scène van de tv-serie ''Family Guy''... en ik zat me dus af te vragen hoe het in het Nederlands zou worden vertaald. ''Lui'' is ook waar ik het eerst aan dacht, maar ik vond het iets te simpel klinken ._.




Suehil said:


> Welkom, iKevin
> 
> 'Nietsnut' ?  'Klaploper' ?  'Bietser' ?  'Parasiet' ?



Dankje =]

''nietsnut'' en ''klaploper'' vind ik passend klinken. Het woordje ''parasiet'' vind ik zo...gemeen? klinken XD. Is het normaal om iemand ''parasiet'' te noemen in het Nederlands? 



Kayla321 said:


> Ik dacht ook meteen aan _klaploper_, maar _nietsnut _vind ik ook mooi. Of _lamstraal_.



lamstraal! Ook een mooie.


Bedankt voor jullie antwoorden. 
Ik apprecieer het.


----------



## Peterdg

iKevin said:


> ''nietsnut'' en ''klaploper'' vind ik passend klinken. Het woordje ''parasiet'' vind ik zo...gemeen? klinken XD. Is het normaal om iemand ''parasiet'' te noemen in het Nederlands?


Wel, de andere termen zijn ook niet bepaald vleiend


----------



## iKevin

Dat is waar


----------



## Timidinho

Hmm. "Deadbeat parent" is kennelijk een vaste uitdrukking, die aangeeft dat een ouder geen kinderalimentatie betaalt. Dan vind ik 'nietsnut' en de andere suggesties geen goede vertaling. Volgens mij is er geen Nederlands equivalent voor.


----------



## Kayla321

Nederlandse ouders betalen natuurlijk altijd braaf hun alimentatie, daarom hebben wij dat woord niet nodig. *uche uche*


----------



## iKevin

Timidinho said:


> Hmm. "Deadbeat parent" is kennelijk een vaste uitdrukking, die aangeeft dat een ouder geen kinderalimentatie betaalt. Dan vind ik 'nietsnut' en de andere suggesties geen goede vertaling. Volgens mij is er geen Nederlands equivalent voor.



Toch niet? Dat is jammer.




Kayla321 said:


> Nederlandse ouders betalen natuurlijk altijd braaf hun alimentatie, daarom hebben wij dat woord niet nodig. *uche uche*



Hahaha, dat is het gewoon!


----------



## Lopes

Timidinho said:


> Hmm. "Deadbeat parent" is kennelijk een vaste uitdrukking, die aangeeft dat een ouder geen kinderalimentatie betaalt. Dan vind ik 'nietsnut' en de andere suggesties geen goede vertaling. Volgens mij is er geen Nederlands equivalent voor.



Als dat echt de enige betekenis is dan zouden de gedane suggesties geen goede vertalingen zijn nee.. Waar heb je die betekenis gevonden?


----------



## Suehil

Het kan Amerikaans zijn, maar ik heb nooit van een 'deadbeat parent' in die zin gehoord.  Normaal gesproken betekent het woord echt wel 'nietsnut' of (eigenlijk eerder) 'klaploper'.


----------



## iKevin

Lopes said:


> Als dat echt de enige betekenis is dan zouden de gedane suggesties geen goede vertalingen zijn nee.. Waar heb je die betekenis gevonden?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadbeat_parent
Misschien daarvan?
Zoals het wordt gezegd op die site, wordt het met name gebruikt in the US and Canada.

Edit: hier heb ik het trouwens van gehoord http://www.cucirca.com/2008/01/08/family-guy-season-2-episode-5-love-thy-trophy/
vanaf minuut: *7.50-8.10*.
Ik weet niet of ik zo'n link mag posten...just trying to make the context more clearly.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Timidinho said:


> Hmm. "Deadbeat parent" is kennelijk een vaste uitdrukking, die aangeeft dat een ouder geen kinderalimentatie betaalt. Dan vind ik 'nietsnut' en de andere suggesties geen goede vertaling. Volgens mij is er geen Nederlands equivalent voor.


Mee eens.


----------



## Timidinho

Ik had het inderdaad van Wikipedia, dat het een vaste uitdrukking is. Opsplitsen van "deadbeat" + "parent" geeft dus een andere betekenis. 
Ik denk dat het in deze context wel kan, omdat erna nog wordt aangegeven dat de vader geen alimentatie betaalt.


----------



## iKevin

Maar als dat er niet zou hebben gestaan, dat de ouder alimentatie betaald, dan zou er geen equivalent voor zijn in het Nederlands?


----------



## Timidinho

De gegeven alternatieven voor 'deadbeat' zijn goed. Voor 'deadbeat parent' als vaste uitdrukking met eigen betekenis, bestaat geen equivalent.


----------



## iKevin

Oké, dat is duidelijk.


----------

